# What happened to my heater?



## 2ManyHobbies (Sep 11, 2007)

I noticed that my tank was not keeping at temperature. Took out the Hydor and checked it. OMG, what happened?? Looks like something over heated!


----------



## AquaDean (Oct 29, 2009)

Looks like it's fried to me. 
Probably a short of some type. 
Not a big fan of heaters that use a coiled up sheet type heater core.


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

is that the hydor inline?


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

I just lost a heater too. Must be the season...

Definitely looks fried.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Your heater may have been undersized and overheated trying to heat the tank. Looks like it shorted out.

Try an Ebo Jager heater.


----------



## kwroberto (Jun 25, 2013)

I agree it may have been undersized ...I went through 2 hydor 400w in a year....went to a controller and a titanium heater


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OnError (Mar 13, 2015)

What brand is that heater? Some heaters need to be submerged up to a certain level and some should not be taken out of the water while still hot.


----------

